# افيدوني عن اقضل ماده للعزل الاسمنتي



## awad ali (11 فبراير 2006)

اخوني في الله :77: 
يوجد لدي مصنع حجر صناعي 
طعبعا انا استخدم الاسمنت الابيض مع البحص الحجري مع الرمل 
ارغب في معرفة المادالاقوى في العزل للحجر عن الماء 
وماهي المادة التي تعطي الحجر لمعة غير لمعة العزل :3:


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (17 فبراير 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## awad ali (21 فبراير 2006)

*على ايش مشكور*

على ايش مشكوراخي :77: بعدين العفو


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

2- معايير اختيار مواد العزل الحراري المناسبة :

1 – أن تكون المادة العازلة ذات معامل توصيل حراري منخفض . 

2 – أن تكون على درجة عالية في مقاومتها لنفاذ الماء وبخار الماء . 

3 – أن تكون على درجة عالية في مقاومتها للإشعاع الحراري . 

4 – أن تكون على درجة عالية في مقاومتها للاجهادات الناتجة عن الفروقات الكبيرة في درجات الحرارة التي تؤدي إلى التمدد والإنكماش المتبادل والمستمر الذي يتسبب في فقد بعض الخواص الميكانيكية الهامة لمادة العزل الحراري . 

5 – أن تكون ذات خواص ميكانيكية جيدة كارتفاع معامل المقاومة الانضغاطية ومعامل المقاومة للكسر . 

6 – أن تكون مقاومة للحريق .

7 – ألا ينتج عنها أضرار صحية ، وأن تكون مقاومة للبكتيريا والعفن وغير قابلة لنمو الحشرات فيها .

8 – أن تكون ثابتة الأبعاد على المدى الطويل ، قليلة القابلية للتمدد أو التقلص تحت تأثير العوامل الجوية والمناخية المحيطة . 

9 – أن تكون مقاومة للتفاعلات والتغيرات الكيميائية . 

10– أن تكون سهلة التركيب .

11- أن تكون مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية السعودية أو الخليجية .

3- خصائص مواد العزل الحراري :

إن اختيار مادة عازلة معينة يستلزم معرفة خصائصها والتي يمكن تلخيصها كالتالي :

1 - الخصائص الفيزيوحرارية Phsiothermal Characteristics :​مثل خاصية التوصيل الحراري ، الإنتشارية الحرارية ، مقاومة الصدمة الحرارية ، الإختزان الحراري والإنبعاثية والماصية والحرارة النوعية وغيرها .

ومعامل التوصيل الحراري للمادة يُعتبر من أهم الخصائص التي يتم بها تمييز وتقييم مادة العزل الحراري ، وتوضح قدرة المادة على العزل الحراري ، فكلما إنخفض هذا المعامل دل ذلك على زيادة مقاومة المادة لنقل الحرارة والعكس صحيح . ومن ذلك يتضح أن المقاومة الحرارية تتناسب تناسباً عكسياً مع معامل التوصيل الحراري لمادة العزل الحراري .

ويتم إنتقال الحرارة خلال المادة العازلة بواسطة جميع وسائل الإنتقال المعروفة وهي (التوصيل ، الحمل ، الإشعاع) كما ذُكر سابقاً . ويُلاحظ أن المواد ذات الأسطح العاكسة تُعتبر مواداً فعالة في العزل الحراري لقدرتها العالية على عكس الإشعاعات والموجات الحرارية وصدها بشرط أن تُقابل فراغاً هوائياً . وتزداد قدرة هذه المواد على العزل بزيادة لمعانها وصقلها . ولمعرفة المقاومة الكلية للإنتقال الحراري لابدمن تجميع كل المقاومات المختلفة لطبقات الحائط والسقف والأرضيه بما فيها مقاومة الطبقة الهوائية الملاصقة للأسطح الداخلية والخارجية . وتجميع هذه المقاومات يُشبه تماماً تجميع المقاومات الكهربائية ، فهي تكون على التوازي أو التوالي ، ويعتمد هذا على موقع هذه المواد في الحائط أو الأرضية أو السقف . وإضافةً لما ذُكر من خواص حرارية فإن هناك خواص أخرى كالحرارة النوعية والسعة الحرارية ومعامل التمدد والإنتشار والتي يفضل معرفتها لكل مادة عازلة .

2 – الخصائص الميكانيكية لمواد العزل الحراري  Mechanical Characteristics:

من أهم الخواص الميكانيكية لمواد العزل الحراري والتي يتوجب معرفتها وتُحدد إمكانية إستخدام مادة ما في تطبيق معين من عدمه هي خواص مثل : مقاومة الضغط ، مقاومة الثني ، مقاومة القص . فخاصية مقاومة الضغط تُعتبر من أهم الخصائص الميكانيكية المطلوبة للمواد العازلة وتدل على القوة التي يُمكن أن تتحملها المادة حين تتعرض لقوة إنضغاط أو أوزان معينة . وتُقاس تلك الخاصية بإستخدام وحدة الكتلة مقسومة على المساحة (كجم/م2) أو الكيلو باسكال .

3 – الخصائص الفيزيائية Physical Characteristics :

ومن أهمها الكثافة ، ثبات الأبعاد ، التمدد بالحرارة ، المرونة ، مقاومة التراخي والهبوط ، خاصية إمتصاص الماء ، نفاذية بخار الماء والخاصية الشعرية لامتصاص الماء Capillary Rise .

وتُعتبر خاصية إمتصاص الماء ونفاذية بخار الماء من أهم الخواص الفيزيائية التي تُؤثر على مدى مقاومة التوصيل الحراري للمواد العازلة ، فمعامل التوصيل الحراري للماء عالٍ جداً وبالتالي فإن إمتصاص مادة العزل الحراري للماء أو الرطوبة يؤدي إلى رفع قيمة معامل التوصيل الحراري للمادة العازلة بشكل كبير ، ويتناسب ذلك مع كمية الماء أو الرطوبة التي توجد بداخل المادة والتي بالتالي تفقد المادة قدرتها على العزل الحراري بشكل كبير . وعليه فإنه كلما زادت الرطوبة (الماء) في مادة العزل كلما زاد توصيلها للحرارة وبالتالي تنخفض خاصيتها في عزل الحرارة .

4 - خصائص الإحتراق  Burning Characteristics:

إن معرفة قابلية الإحتراق ومدى مقدرة المادة العازلة على مقاومة الحريق يُساعد في تحديد الخطورة التي قد تنشأ عند إحتراقها . كما أن معرفة الخصائص المتعلقة بتصرف المواد العازلة عند الحريق وخاصةً تلك القابلة للإحتراق يُساعد في إتخاذ الإجراءات المناسبة للوقاية من الخطورة المحتملة منها . ومن أهم القيم التي يُمكن تحديدها في هذا المجال معدل الإحتراق ، معدل إنتشار اللهب على الأسطح ، معدل إمتداد الحريق ، كثافة الدخان ، درجة سُمِّية المواد الناتجة عن الإحتراق .

5 – الخصائص الأمنية والصحية : 

يكون لبعض المواد العازلة خواص معينة منها ما قد يعرض الإنسان للخطر سـواء وقت التخزين ، أو أثناء النقل أو التركيب ، أو خلال فترة الاستعمال ، فقد تسبب بعضها في إحداث عاهات في جسم الإنسان دائمة أو مؤقتة كالجروح والبثور والتسمم والالتهابات الرئوية أو الحساسية في الجلد والعينين مما يستوجب أهمية معرفة التركيب الكيميائي للمادة العازلة ، بالإضافة إلى صفاتها الفيزيائية الأخرى من حيث قابليتها للاحتراق والتسامي وغيرها من الصفات المذكورة في الفقرة 3-4 (خصائص الإحتراق) .

6 – الخصائص الصوتية Acoustic Characteristics :

بعض المواد العازلة للحرارة تستخدم أيضاً لتحقيق متطلبات عزل الصوت مثل تشتيته أو إمتصاص الإهتزازات . لذا فإن معرفة الخواص المرتبطة بهذا الجانب قد يحقق هدفين بوسيلة واحدة نتيجة لاستخدام تلك المواد ، وهما العزل الحراري والعزل الصوتي . 

إضافة إلى ما سبق من خواص فإن هناك خواص أخرى قد تكون ضرورية عند اختيار المادة العازلة المناسبة كمعرفة الكثافة والقدرة على مقاومة الانكماش وإمكانية الاستعمال لعدة مرات ، وسهولة الاستعمال والصيانة ، وانتظام الأبعاد ومقاومة التفاعلات الكيميائية والمقاسات والسماكات المتوفرة ، بالإضافة للعامل الاقتصادي الذي يلعب دوراً هاماً في استخدام تلك المواد العازلة وكذلك العمر الافتراضي لمادة العزل بالمقارنة بمستوى جودة العزل التي تقدمها تلك المادة .


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

مواد العزل الحراري :

يمكن تقسـيم مواد العزل الحراري من حيث منشأها (مصادرها) وكذلك من حيث التركيب الفراغي لها كالتالي :

أ ) مصادر مواد العزل الحراري :

تنقسم مواد العزل الحراري حسب مصادرها إلى أربعة أقسام :

1 – المواد العازلة من أصل حيواني : مثل صوف وشعر الحيوانات واللباد ، ويعتبر استخدامها كمواد عازلة محدوداً . 

2 – المواد العازلة من أصل جمادي : كالصوف الزجاجي ، والخرسانة والخرسانة الخفيفة . 

3 – المواد العازلة الصناعية : وتشمل المطاط والبلاستيك الرغوي مثل البوليسترين والبولي يورثين الرغوي وأيضاً أنواع الخرسانة الخفيفة .

4 – المواد العازلة من أصل نباتي : وتشمل الألياف أو المواد السليولوزية مثل القصب والقطن وخلافه .


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

5أ-نواع المواد العازلة واستخداماتها :

يمكن أن توجد المواد العازلة على عدة صور كما هو موضح بالجدول السابق ونأخذ بعضاً منها كأمثلة مستخدمة كالتالي : 

1 – اللباد (ألياف غير معدنية) : 

يوجد على شكل لفائف طويلة وسماكات مختلفة ، وأغلب اللباد مغلف بالورق أو برقائق معدنية مزودة بإطار من الجانبين لمسك الجوانب، ويمكن أن تكون الرقيقة المعدنية على وجه واحد من تلك اللفائف ، كما يمكن أن يكون أحد الأوجه مغلفاً بالورق المغطى بالأسفلت أو البيتومين ليعمل كحاجز للبخار أو الرطوبة أو طبقة من الورق الرقيق المثقب على الوجه الآخر وهو حالياً قليل الإستخدام . 

وغالباً ما يصنع اللباد من مواد عضوية تشتمل على ألياف زجاجية . وكذلك يمكن توفير الألياف السليولوزية على هيئة اللباد . ويوضع اللباد على الحائط الداخلي للبناء ، وغالباً ما يستخدم في عزل الأسقف والحوائط .

2 – حبيبات الحشو الخفيف (مواد مسامية طبيعية) :

وتتكون هذه المادة العازلة من حبيبات صغيرة ، وعند استخدام عزل الحبيبات فإن معدات الشفط الموجودة في الناقلات الحاملة لهذه المادة العازلة تقوم بشفط الحبيبات وتوجيهها للمكان المطلـوب عزله حيث يتم بثقها .

3 – سائل رغوي مبثوق (مواد خلوية عضوية) :

توجـد هذه المادة بنوعين : أحدهما : ألياف غير عضوية من النوع اللاصق ، والثاني : يكون مبثوقاً حيث يتصلب بعد بثقه بفترة وجيزة ويتركب النوع غير العضوي من ألياف الصوف المعدني . ويتم تركيبه بواسطة آلات خاصة مصممة لهذا الغرض، أما النوع الثاني فيتكون من عبوتين مناسبتين لأغراض الرش (البثق) . 

4 – الألواح الصلبة أو الشرائح (مواد رغوية غير عضوية): 

وهي واسعة الانتشار ، وتستخدم في المباني لعزل الأسطح والخرسانات الرغوية .


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

وتصنع المواد العازلة كما يلي :

1 – الألياف الزجاجية Fiber Glass :

تكون المواد الأولية لمادة الزجاج الليفي والذي يطلق عليه أيضاً اسم الصوف الزجاجي أو الزجاج الليفي من الرمل والصودا وبعض الإضافات الأخرى التي يتم مزجها ومن ثم صهرها في فرن عند درجة (1400ْ) س حيث تنتقل بعدها إلى جهاز الغزل لتحويلها بطريقة الطرد المركزي إلى آلياف معدنية دقيقة . ثم يجري بعدهامعالجة الألياف بمادة رابطة راتنجية (Binder) ويتم إنتاج الزجاج الليفي بسماكات وكثافات وأشكال مختلفة تُشبه الصوف الصخري .

ويتميز الزجاج الليفي بمقاومته الكبيرة للإحتراق وقدرته على عزل الصوت ويُنصح بإستخدامه في المباني الحديدية . وهي مادة مشابهة لمادة الصوف الصخري حيث أن لها معامل إمتصاص ماء ورطوبة عادلي وقوة تحملها للضغط منخفضة جداً .

2 – الصوف الصخري Rock wool :

يتم صناعـة الصوف الصخري من الصخور الطبيعية ، ويمكن صناعتة أيضاً من خبث الحديد أو النحاس أو الرصاص بدلاً من الصخـور الطبيعية كمادة خام . 

ويتم صهر الخبث باستخدام الفحم كوقود ، ويغزل الصوف الصخري في ألياف بصب المادة المنصهرة في وعاء دوار . 

وتجفف الألياف بواسطة البخار وتبرد بسرعة لدرجة حرارة الغرفة . ويتم رش تلك الألياف مع مادة صمغية من الفينيل والتي تعمل كرابـط (Binder) وتُضغط ، ثم يتم معالجتها بتمريرها في فرن ، ويتم تقطيع الشرائح الناتجة بالحجم المناسب ، ويمكن إضافة مادة أخرى هي الزيوت المعدنية لتقي السطح ضد الأتربة والمياه ، ولا تتأثر خواصها من حيث الثبات ومقاومة الحريق بمرور الوقت أو تغير درجات الحرارة .

تتميز مادة الصوف الصخري بمقاومة عالية للحريق وقدرة عالية على عزل الصوت ويُعيبها قابليتها العالية لامتصاص الماء والرطوبة والمقاومة الضعيفة جداً للإنضغاط . 

3 – البوليسترين المدد (البوليسترين المشكل بالقولبة) Expanded or Molded Polystyrene :

يُعتمد في إنتاج مادة البوليسترين على عملية البلمرة لمادة الـ "ستايرين" الخام وهي مركب كيميائي عضوي من مشتقات البترول . ولصناعة البوليسترين يتم معالجة هذه الحبيبات حرارياً وبوجود مادة محفزة . ثم يجري خلط المركب بالماء الساخن وكميات من غاز الميثان (المساعد للتمدد ) وهو مايسمى بعملية البلمرة . ينتج عن عملية البلمرة هذه حبيبات صغيرة من البوليسترين تكون مشبعة بغاز الميثان . ويتم تصنيع مادة العزل الحراري من البوليسترين الحبيبي الممدد على ثلاثة مراحل وهي مرحلة التمدد الأولي للحبيبات ثم مرحلة إنضاج الحبيبات الممددة ثم أخيراً مرحلة القولبة والتي يجري فيها تعبئة قوالب الإنتاج النهائي بالحبيبات الممددة ثم يتم حقن الحبيبات الممددة في القوالب المغلقة ببخار الماء والذي يعمل على تتمدد الحبيبات وعلى تجميع سطوحها مما يؤدي إلى إلتحامها . 

4 – البوليسترين  المشكل بالبثق Extruded Polystyrene : 

تعتمد صناعة هذا النوع من البوليسترين على المادة الناتجة عن عملية بلمرة الستايرين والمتمثلة في حبيبات البوليسترين وتتم عملية التصنيع بوضع المادة الخام أولاً وتمييعها بالحرارة في جهاز البثق ومن ثم خلطها بمادة رافعة (نافخة) (HCFC) غير ضارة بطبقة الأوزون ثم يجري بعدها الإستمرار في عملية بثق المادة المضغوطة من الجهاز إلى الجو الخارجي على شكل مادة لدنة ويمتاز البوليسترين المشكل بالبثق في تركيبه الخلوي بدرجة عالية من التجانس وبخلاياه المغلقة وبقدرة عالية في العزل حيث أن معامل التوصيل الحراري لهذه المواد يُعتبر منخفض جداً ويُنصح باستخدامها في المناطق المعرضة للماء أو الرطوبة دون الحاجة لاستخدام مواد أخرى لحمايتها من الماء أو الرطوبة وكما هو مستخدم في نظام السطح المقلوب الوارد ذكره لاحقاً وذلك لمقاومتها الكبيرة لإمتصاص الماء والرطوبة . 

5– مادة البوليوريثين Polyliurethene : 

هناك نوعان من مادة البوليريثين الرغوي يجري إنتاجهما لأغراض العزل الحراري والصوتي وهما البوليوريثين المرشوش وألواح البوليوريثين الصلبة (البوليوريثين المرن والبوليوريثين الجاسيء) ويتم إنتاج النوعين عن طريق تفاعل كيميائي بين كل من مادة الأيزوسيانيد مع مادة راتنيجية سائلة مثل الهيدروكسيل مع إضافة مواد محفزة وغازات نافخة مثل الفلوروكربون وتعتمد نوعية وجودة المادة المنتجة من البوليورثين على نوع المادة الراتنيجية المستعملة وكذلك المواد الأخرى الداخلة في عملية التصنيع مثل غازات النفخ ، المواد المحفزة والمواد المعيقة للإشتعال .. إلخ .

ويوصى عند تركيب مادة البوليوريثين في الأسطح (الأسقف) أن يتم تركيبها باستخدام النظام التقليدي المذكور لاحقاً بحيث تكون الألواح العازلة للحرارة تحت طبقة العازل المائي وذلك لحمايتها من الماء والرطوبة . وعند رش البوليوريثين في الموقع فإنه يتطلب فريق من العمالة المتخصصة في عملية التنفيذ للحصول على طبقة متجانسة وبكثافة ثابتة ما للسماكة المطلوبة . وبعد إتمام عملية الرش يجب تزويد سطح البوليورثين بطبقة واقية (Coating) وذلك لحماية المادة من تأثير مياه الأمطار وأشـعة الشمس الفوق بنفسجية .

وتستخدم تلك المواد لتغليف هياكل المباني ، وبذلك يمكن الحصول على عزل لكامل هيكل المبنى مما يقلل من تأثير العناصر ذات التوصيل الجيد للحرارة .

ويعمل معظم مصنعي تلك المواد على وجود وسائل لهروب بخار الماء الذي يمكن أن يتسرب لمادة العزل ، ويجب أن تُغطى بمادة غير قابلة للإشتعال عند إستخدامها كمادة عازلة للحرارة كما هو الحال في معظم إستخداماتها .

ويؤثر الزمن سلباً على تلك المادة ، وتتناسب درجة الإنكماش أو التمدد مع درجة الحرارة والرطوبة ومدة التعرض للحالات القصوى .

6 - البيرلايت الممدد Extruded Perlite :

البيرليت نوع من الصخور الزجاجية السيليكونية تتكون طبيعياً وتحتوى علي ماء متبلور 2-6% ويسخن البيرليت بدرجات حرارة مفاجئة تصل لأكثر من 870ْ فيتبخر الماء ويفور بسرعة كبيرة مما ينتج عنه تمدد الحبيبات مكونة عدد من الخلايا ويتضاعف حجمها من (4 – 20 ضعفاً) ونتيجة لهذا التمدد والفقاعات الهوائية داخل الحبيبات الأمر الذي يجعلها خفيفة الوزن لؤلؤية اللون ونظراً للخصائص والمميزات الفريدة لحبيبات البيرليت الممدد فإنها تستخدم في العديد من المجالات الزراعية والصناعية والإنشائية.

· ينتج البيرلايت الممدد كمادة عازلة على شكل حبيبات ممددة بيضاء اللون من هشيم المادة الطبيعية الصخرية المسماة البيرلايت وذلك بمعالجة المادة الأولية صناعياً بالحرارة مما يؤدي إلى تمددها ثم يتم تعريضها إلى درجات حرارة عالية ينتج عنه تميع السطح الخارجي للحبيبات ويتم إنتاج حبيبات البيرلايت الممدد بكثافات تتراوح بين 35 و 240 كغم/م3 وتُستعمل الحبيبات كمادة عازلة للحرارة لملء التجاويف والفراغات في مجالات البناء . وتحتوي المادة علىمسامات مفتوحة مملوءة بالهواء فهي عرضة لإمتصاص الماء بنسب عالية ولذلك يتم أحياناً معالجتها بمادة السليكون للتقليل من عملية إمتصاص الماء والرطوبة ويمكن خلط البيرلايت الممدد مع الإسمنت ليعطي خرسانة خفيفة عازلة وبأشكال مختلفة .

· تتنوع استخدامات البيرليت الممدد صناعياً نظراً لتعدد خواصه ومميزاته والقدرة علي العزل الحرارى لدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة والعالية فهو اقتصادى ومنتشر حول العالم وسهل الإستخدام لإنخفاض موصليته الحرارية وعدم قابليته للإحتراق فيقلل البخر ويستخدم في عزل خزانات الغازات السائلة والوقود والكيماويات وحاويات النقل وصناديق التبريد ويستخدم في خلط الهيدروجين والهيليوم حين تخزن في أوعية كروية ثنائية التغليف ويوضع البيرليت الممدد بين الغلافين مع سحب الهواء منهما.

·  ولقدرته العالية علي العزل في الدرجات العالية تتجاوز 1100م فيستخدم في صناعات المعادن والحديد والصلب والمصبوبات الحرارية ويدخل في صناعة العوازل الحرارية.


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

7- الخرسانة الخلوية : 

وهي خرسانة خفيفة منخفضة الكثافة بسبب حجم الخلايا والمسامات الهوائية الموزعة فيها والتي يتم إنتاجها عن طريق إضافة مسحوق أو محلول على شكل خليط يتفاعل بوجود الماء ضمن الكتلة الخرسانية الطازجة أثناء عملية الخلط ، ويعتبر مسحوق الألمنيوم المضاف لخلطة الخرسانة من أهم وأكثر المساحيق المستخدمة لإنتاج الخرسانة الخلوية حيث يتم إضافة مسحوق الألمنيوم إلى الإسمنت والرمل والماء في خلاطة مركزية . وبعد المزج مباشرة يتم صب الخليط الذي يكون على شكل عجينة سائلة في قوالب حسب المقاس المراد في التصميم .

ويحدث تفاعل الألمنيوم مع الجير وتتفاعل ألومينات الكالسيوم وغاز الهيدروجين لتكوين الخلايا المسامية في الخرسانة ، كما يمكن إضافة مادة هايدروكسيد الصوديوم للتعجيل في عملية توليد الهيدروجين اللازم لتشكيل الخلايا المسامية . وقد سجل هذا الاختراع في السويد عام 1929م ويوجد في أسواق المملكة تحت مسمى سيبوريكس . وتتراوح كثافة الخرسانة الخلوية بين (200 إلى 1400) كجم/م3 . وتنقص مقاومة هذا النوع من الخرسانة للكسر . وتزيد موصليتها للحرارة مع زيادة كثافتها . كما يجب معالجتها للحد من امتصاصها للرطوبة .

8 – الزجاج الرغوي :

وهو من المواد الخاملة ويتكون من الزجاج الصافي الذي لا يحتوي على أي مواد رابطة بين جزيئاته وهو مصنف من نوع المواد العازلة ذات التركيب الخلوي وتصل كثافته إلى (140 كجم/م3) ، وتبلغ موصليته الحرارية إلى (0.55 وات/م.سْ) فقط عند درجة حرارة (20)ْس ورغم احتوائه على مسامية عالية من الفراغات الهوائية إلا أنه يمتاز بمقاومة ميكانيكية عالية للكسر والشد والثني والقص وهو غير منفذ للماء وغير قابل للإحتراق ومجال ثباته الحراري هو بين (- 260ْ م) و (+ 430ْ م) . ويمكن استخدامه في الأماكن التي لا تزيد درجة حرارتها عن (250ْ م) .


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

- أهم الاعتبارات التي يجب مراعاتها عند إستخدام العزل الحراري :

يراعى أن تؤخذ العوامل التالية بعين الاعتبار عند إستخدام العزل الحراري :

1 – أن تخزن المواد العازلة في أماكن جافة غير مكشوفة وتجنب تهشمها أو ثقبها أو تلفها . 

2 – يراعى تغطية سطح المواد من كلا الجانبين عند التركيب ، ويوضع حاجز فاصل (غلاف) من أعلاها وحاجز (غلاف) مقاوم لتسرب المياه من أسفلها أو العكس بالعكس ، وذلك حسب طريقة التركيب المناسبة لذلك . 

3 – تغطية مواد عزل الجدران من الجانبين بحاجز (غلاف) عازل للرطوبة ، وذلك حسب طريقة التركيب المناسبة . 

4 – تجنب إمكانية تهشم المادة عند عملية البناء أو خلال عملية تركيبها .

5 – أن تكون جميع أسطح المادة خالية من الغبار والأوساخ أو الشحوم قبل تركيبها . 

6 – إذا كان سطح المباني فوق السقف الكرتوني (سوليتكس) من نوع سقوف (الجمالونات) فيجب توفير تهوية ميكانيكية للفتحة الكائنة بين السطح والسقف الكرتوني . 

7 – مراعاة معرفة قيمة الإنتقالية الحرارية (U-Value)  Thermal Transmittance لأهميتها في الحكم على نوعية ومدى كفاءة العزل الحراري للعناصر الإنشائية المختلفة في المبنى ، حيث يتم بمعرفتها حساب الطاقة الحرارية المفقودة من داخل المبنى إلى خارجه . فكلما قلت قيمة الإنتقالية الحرارية زادت قدرة العزل الحراري .



وشكرا واامل ان اكون افدت ولا تنسوا الدعاء


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

القدر المناسب من المادة العازلة

يتم عادة اختيار نوعية المادة العازلة بالموازنة بين تكلفتها الاقتصادية ومدى تحقيقها للمتطلبات الرئيسية والثانوية ولكن هذا الاختيار لا يغني عن السعي الى تحديد السماكة المناسبة من المادة المختارة . يمكن تقسيم المباني من حيث نوعية وطريقة الاكتساب الحراري الرئيسي الى نوعين :

1. مباني معظم اكتسابها للحرارة يأتي من خلال القشرة أو الغلاف الخارجي للمبنى بمعنى أن متطلبات التبريد والتدفئة تتناسب بصورة تقريبية مع الفرق بين درجة الحرارة الداخلية والخارجية . وتقع المساكن والمخازن عادة في هذا القسم نظرا لأن الحرارة المكتسبة من الخارج تفوق بكثير الحرارة الناتجة عن النشاطات المختلفة داخلها .ففي هذه المباني فإن زيادة العزل الحراري في الغلاف الخارجي للمبنى سيؤدي بالضرورة الى تقليل مقدار الحرارة المكتسبة أو المفقودة وهذا بالتالي يؤدي الى تقليل الطاقة اللازمة لإزالة ما يكتسب أو تعويض ما يفقد . ولتحديد السمك الأمثل للمادة العازلة في المباني من هذا النوع فإن الضابط الأساسي لهذا التحديد هو مقدار التكلفة الكلية وهي تساوي مجموع تكلفة المادة العازلة وتكلفة الطاقة اللازمة لتكييف المبنى .

2. مباني اكتسابها الرئيسي للحرارة يأتي من داخلها وهذه المباني يكون الاكتساب الرئيسي للحرارة فيها نتيجة للنشاطات المقامة داخلها كالمصانع أو نتيجة لضخامة عدد المستخدمين أو للحرارة الناتجة عن الاضاءة الصناعية كالمكاتب ونحوها . ففي مثل هذه المباني ولأن معظم الاكتساب لا يتأثر بشكل أساسي بالظروف الجوية الخارجية فإن زيادة سمك الطبقة العازلة لا يؤدي بالضرورة إلى تقليل تكلفة الطاقة بل قد يؤدي إلى زيادتها فضلا عن زيادة التكلفة الكلية . فزيادة سمك الطبقة العازلة يؤدي إلى احتباس الحرارة المكتسبة في الداخل من تراكمها فتزيد أحمال التبريد بصورة واضحة . لذا فالمباني من هذا النوع تحتاج إلى دراسة مستفيضة بواسطة الحاسب الآلي لتحديد سلوك المبنى الحراري على مدار العام باستخدام سماكات مختلفة من المادة العازلة ومن ثم الوصول الى السمك الأمثل .​


----------



## الناقد الصحفي (22 فبراير 2006)

اناطالب هندسه كيميائيه واريد المساعده السريعه؟؟؟؟؟؟
الرجاء لكل من يقرا هدا الرد ان يعمل خير لأخيه ضياء
انا اريد موضوعا مطولا او شرحا معمقا عن المعايره titration 
مقدمه عنها وانواعها واي شيى يتعلق بهدا الموضوع 
الرجاء المساعده


----------



## سيار (18 مايو 2006)

*مادة عزل للحجر ضد الماء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهوبركاته 
الاخ الذي يسأل عن مادة تضاف للحجر لحمايته من الماء افيدك بانه هنالك مادة من السيلكون يدهن بها الحجر دون ان تترك اي اثر او اي طبقة على الحجر وبالمقابل تحمي الحجر من الماء ومن التبقع ويبقى الحجر كما هو ممكن ان ازودك بالمادة


----------



## awad ali (14 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر لكي اختي جيهان على المعلومات الاهامه جداا واتمنى انا اكون احد تلاميذك 
حيث اجتاك


----------



## PINK-LINK (15 يونيو 2006)

السلامو عليكم
_بالنسبة لموضوع المعايرة _
_أولا طرق التحليل الكيميائى _
_1- qualitative analysis_
_2- QUANITATIVE ANALYSIS_
_2-1- GRAVIMETRIC ANALYSIS_
_2-2-VOLUMETRIC ANALYSIS_
_2-3- INSTRUMENTAL ANALYSIS_
_والتحليل بأستخدام المعايرة هو تحليل كمى بالحجم أى انه النوع الثانى VOLUMETRIC ANALYSSIS_
_وبنستخدم فيه ال ماصة والسحاحة _
_ودة بيتم عن طريق معايرة المادة المراد معرفة حجمها بمادة معلوم حجمها وتركيزها والتى تتفاعل كميا معمحلول المادة التى يجب معرفة حجمها والمادة المعلوم حجمها تسمى STANDARD SOLUTION ووعند تفاعل المحلولين كليتا يحدث عنها التعادل ويحدث تغير مفاجئ فى PH وتسمى النقطة التى يحدث عندها ذلك ENDPOINT_


----------



## PINK-LINK (15 يونيو 2006)

*Vlumetric Analysis*

_أما عن الشروط الازم وجودها علشان يحدث Volumetric Analysis_
_يجب توفر كل الشروط التالية فى التفاعل الكيميائى لكى يحدث التحليل_
_1- يجب أن يكون التفاعل الحادث بسيط حيث يمكن وصفه بمعادلة كيميائية بسيطة ، المادة التى نعينها يجب أن تتفاعل كليتا مع الreagent_
_2- المواد الأخرى الموجودة فى المحلول لا يجب أن تتدخل فى التفاعل_
_3- يجب ان يكون التفاعل لحظيا مثل تفاعلات التعادل وأن لم تكن يمكن أن نزود ال Reagent ونعمله Back Titrationأو نضع المواد المساعدة لزيادة سرعة التفاعل _
_4- يجب توافر الكاشف المناسب لتسهيل عملية تعيين ال End Point وأن لم يكن متوافر نعينها عن طريق Phisco-chemical - Methods_


----------



## PINK-LINK (15 يونيو 2006)

*Volumetric Analysis*

أنواع التفاعلات فى ال Volumetric Analysis
1- تفاعلات بين الأيونات والتى لا يصاحبها تغير فى الكفاءة 
مثل 1- Alkalimetry And Alkalimetry
2- Precepcipitation Reactins
3- Cmplex Formation Reactions
2- تفاعلات تشمل تبادل الألكترونات ويصاحبها التغير فى الكفاءة
مثل Oxidation Redudtion Reactions

انا رديت عليك بإختصار شديد لأن الموضوع كبيييييير جدا
أتمنى أنك تكون أستفدت ولو أستفادة بسيطة


----------



## مهندس مقيم (16 يونيو 2006)

بديع يا اخت جيهان بارك الله فيك ووفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## جيهان كمال (19 يونيو 2006)

-انواع المواد العازلة واستخداماتها :
يمكن أن توجد المواد العازلة على عدة صور ونأخذ بعضاً منها كأمثلة مستخدمة كالتالي : 
1 – اللباد (ألياف غير معدنية) : 
يوجد على شكل لفائف طويلة وسماكات مختلفة ، وأغلب اللباد مغلف بالورق أو برقائق معدنية مزودة بإطار من الجانبين لمسك الجوانب، ويمكن أن تكون الرقيقة المعدنية على وجه واحد من تلك اللفائف ، كما يمكن أن يكون أحد الأوجه مغلفاً بالورق المغطى بالأسفلت أو البيتومين ليعمل كحاجز للبخار أو الرطوبة أو طبقة من الورق الرقيق المثقب على الوجه الآخر وهو حالياً قليل الإستخدام . 
وغالباً ما يصنع اللباد من مواد عضوية تشتمل على ألياف زجاجية . وكذلك يمكن توفير الألياف السليولوزية على هيئة اللباد . ويوضع اللباد على الحائط الداخلي للبناء ، وغالباً ما يستخدم في عزل الأسقف والحوائط .
2 – حبيبات الحشو الخفيف (مواد مسامية طبيعية) :
وتتكون هذه المادة العازلة من حبيبات صغيرة ، وعند استخدام عزل الحبيبات فإن معدات الشفط الموجودة في الناقلات الحاملة لهذه المادة العازلة تقوم بشفط الحبيبات وتوجيهها للمكان المطلـوب عزله حيث يتم بثقها .
3 – سائل رغوي مبثوق (مواد خلوية عضوية) :
توجـد هذه المادة بنوعين : أحدهما : ألياف غير عضوية من النوع اللاصق ، والثاني : يكون مبثوقاً حيث يتصلب بعد بثقه بفترة وجيزة ويتركب النوع غير العضوي من ألياف الصوف المعدني . ويتم تركيبه بواسطة آلات خاصة مصممة لهذا الغرض، أما النوع الثاني فيتكون من عبوتين مناسبتين لأغراض الرش (البثق) . 
4 – الألواح الصلبة أو الشرائح (مواد رغوية غير عضوية): 
وهي واسعة الانتشار ، وتستخدم في المباني لعزل الأسطح والخرسانات الرغوية .


----------



## جيهان كمال (19 يونيو 2006)

وتصنع المواد العازلة كما يلي :
1 – الألياف الزجاجية Fiber Glass :
تكون المواد الأولية لمادة الزجاج الليفي والذي يطلق عليه أيضاً اسم الصوف الزجاجي أو الزجاج الليفي من الرمل والصودا وبعض الإضافات الأخرى التي يتم مزجها ومن ثم صهرها في فرن عند درجة (1400ْ) س حيث تنتقل بعدها إلى جهاز الغزل لتحويلها بطريقة الطرد المركزي إلى آلياف معدنية دقيقة . ثم يجري بعدهامعالجة الألياف بمادة رابطة راتنجية (Binder) ويتم إنتاج الزجاج الليفي بسماكات وكثافات وأشكال مختلفة تُشبه الصوف الصخري .
ويتميز الزجاج الليفي بمقاومته الكبيرة للإحتراق وقدرته على عزل الصوت ويُنصح بإستخدامه في المباني الحديدية . وهي مادة مشابهة لمادة الصوف الصخري حيث أن لها معامل إمتصاص ماء ورطوبة عادلي وقوة تحملها للضغط منخفضة جداً .
2 – الصوف الصخري Rock wool :
يتم صناعـة الصوف الصخري من الصخور الطبيعية ، ويمكن صناعتة أيضاً من خبث الحديد أو النحاس أو الرصاص بدلاً من الصخـور الطبيعية كمادة خام . 
ويتم صهر الخبث باستخدام الفحم كوقود ، ويغزل الصوف الصخري في ألياف بصب المادة المنصهرة في وعاء دوار . 
وتجفف الألياف بواسطة البخار وتبرد بسرعة لدرجة حرارة الغرفة . ويتم رش تلك الألياف مع مادة صمغية من الفينيل والتي تعمل كرابـط (Binder) وتُضغط ، ثم يتم معالجتها بتمريرها في فرن ، ويتم تقطيع الشرائح الناتجة بالحجم المناسب ، ويمكن إضافة مادة أخرى هي الزيوت المعدنية لتقي السطح ضد الأتربة والمياه ، ولا تتأثر خواصها من حيث الثبات ومقاومة الحريق بمرور الوقت أو تغير درجات الحرارة .
تتميز مادة الصوف الصخري بمقاومة عالية للحريق وقدرة عالية على عزل الصوت ويُعيبها قابليتها العالية لامتصاص الماء والرطوبة والمقاومة الضعيفة جداً للإنضغاط . 
3 – البوليسترين المدد (البوليسترين المشكل بالقولبة) Expanded or Molded Polystyrene :
يُعتمد في إنتاج مادة البوليسترين على عملية البلمرة لمادة الـ "ستايرين" الخام وهي مركب كيميائي عضوي من مشتقات البترول . ولصناعة البوليسترين يتم معالجة هذه الحبيبات حرارياً وبوجود مادة محفزة . ثم يجري خلط المركب بالماء الساخن وكميات من غاز الميثان (المساعد للتمدد ) وهو مايسمى بعملية البلمرة . ينتج عن عملية البلمرة هذه حبيبات صغيرة من البوليسترين تكون مشبعة بغاز الميثان . ويتم تصنيع مادة العزل الحراري من البوليسترين الحبيبي الممدد على ثلاثة مراحل وهي مرحلة التمدد الأولي للحبيبات ثم مرحلة إنضاج الحبيبات الممددة ثم أخيراً مرحلة القولبة والتي يجري فيها تعبئة قوالب الإنتاج النهائي بالحبيبات الممددة ثم يتم حقن الحبيبات الممددة في القوالب المغلقة ببخار الماء والذي يعمل على تتمدد الحبيبات وعلى تجميع سطوحها مما يؤدي إلى إلتحامها . 
4 – البوليسترين المشكل بالبثق Extruded Polystyrene : 
تعتمد صناعة هذا النوع من البوليسترين على المادة الناتجة عن عملية بلمرة الستايرين والمتمثلة في حبيبات البوليسترين وتتم عملية التصنيع بوضع المادة الخام أولاً وتمييعها بالحرارة في جهاز البثق ومن ثم خلطها بمادة رافعة (نافخة) (HCFC) غير ضارة بطبقة الأوزون ثم يجري بعدها الإستمرار في عملية بثق المادة المضغوطة من الجهاز إلى الجو الخارجي على شكل مادة لدنة ويمتاز البوليسترين المشكل بالبثق في تركيبه الخلوي بدرجة عالية من التجانس وبخلاياه المغلقة وبقدرة عالية في العزل حيث أن معامل التوصيل الحراري لهذه المواد يُعتبر منخفض جداً ويُنصح باستخدامها في المناطق المعرضة للماء أو الرطوبة دون الحاجة لاستخدام مواد أخرى لحمايتها من الماء أو الرطوبة وكما هو مستخدم في نظام السطح المقلوب الوارد ذكره لاحقاً وذلك لمقاومتها الكبيرة لإمتصاص الماء والرطوبة . 
5– مادة البوليوريثين Polyliurethene : 
هناك نوعان من مادة البوليريثين الرغوي يجري إنتاجهما لأغراض العزل الحراري والصوتي وهما البوليوريثين المرشوش وألواح البوليوريثين الصلبة (البوليوريثين المرن والبوليوريثين الجاسيء) ويتم إنتاج النوعين عن طريق تفاعل كيميائي بين كل من مادة الأيزوسيانيد مع مادة راتنيجية سائلة مثل الهيدروكسيل مع إضافة مواد محفزة وغازات نافخة مثل الفلوروكربون وتعتمد نوعية وجودة المادة المنتجة من البوليورثين على نوع المادة الراتنيجية المستعملة وكذلك المواد الأخرى الداخلة في عملية التصنيع مثل غازات النفخ ، المواد المحفزة والمواد المعيقة للإشتعال .. إلخ .
ويوصى عند تركيب مادة البوليوريثين في الأسطح (الأسقف) أن يتم تركيبها باستخدام النظام التقليدي المذكور لاحقاً بحيث تكون الألواح العازلة للحرارة تحت طبقة العازل المائي وذلك لحمايتها من الماء والرطوبة . وعند رش البوليوريثين في الموقع فإنه يتطلب فريق من العمالة المتخصصة في عملية التنفيذ للحصول على طبقة متجانسة وبكثافة ثابتة ما للسماكة المطلوبة . وبعد إتمام عملية الرش يجب تزويد سطح البوليورثين بطبقة واقية (Coating) وذلك لحماية المادة من تأثير مياه الأمطار وأشـعة الشمس الفوق بنفسجية .
وتستخدم تلك المواد لتغليف هياكل المباني ، وبذلك يمكن الحصول على عزل لكامل هيكل المبنى مما يقلل من تأثير العناصر ذات التوصيل الجيد للحرارة .
ويعمل معظم مصنعي تلك المواد على وجود وسائل لهروب بخار الماء الذي يمكن أن يتسرب لمادة العزل ، ويجب أن تُغطى بمادة غير قابلة للإشتعال عند إستخدامها كمادة عازلة للحرارة كما هو الحال في معظم إستخداماتها .
ويؤثر الزمن سلباً على تلك المادة ، وتتناسب درجة الإنكماش أو التمدد مع درجة الحرارة والرطوبة ومدة التعرض للحالات القصوى .
6 - البيرلايت الممدد Extruded Perlite :
البيرليت نوع من الصخور الزجاجية السيليكونية تتكون طبيعياً وتحتوى علي ماء متبلور 2-6% ويسخن البيرليت بدرجات حرارة مفاجئة تصل لأكثر من 870ْ فيتبخر الماء ويفور بسرعة كبيرة مما ينتج عنه تمدد الحبيبات مكونة عدد من الخلايا ويتضاعف حجمها من (4 – 20 ضعفاً) ونتيجة لهذا التمدد والفقاعات الهوائية داخل الحبيبات الأمر الذي يجعلها خفيفة الوزن لؤلؤية اللون ونظراً للخصائص والمميزات الفريدة لحبيبات البيرليت الممدد فإنها تستخدم في العديد من المجالات الزراعية والصناعية والإنشائية.
•	ينتج البيرلايت الممدد كمادة عازلة على شكل حبيبات ممددة بيضاء اللون من هشيم المادة الطبيعية الصخرية المسماة البيرلايت وذلك بمعالجة المادة الأولية صناعياً بالحرارة مما يؤدي إلى تمددها ثم يتم تعريضها إلى درجات حرارة عالية ينتج عنه تميع السطح الخارجي للحبيبات ويتم إنتاج حبيبات البيرلايت الممدد بكثافات تتراوح بين 35 و 240 كغم/م3 وتُستعمل الحبيبات كمادة عازلة للحرارة لملء التجاويف والفراغات في مجالات البناء . وتحتوي المادة علىمسامات مفتوحة مملوءة بالهواء فهي عرضة لإمتصاص الماء بنسب عالية ولذلك يتم أحياناً معالجتها بمادة السليكون للتقليل من عملية إمتصاص الماء والرطوبة ويمكن خلط البيرلايت الممدد مع الإسمنت ليعطي خرسانة خفيفة عازلة وبأشكال مختلفة .
•	تتنوع استخدامات البيرليت الممدد صناعياً نظراً لتعدد خواصه ومميزاته والقدرة علي العزل الحرارى لدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة والعالية فهو اقتصادى ومنتشر حول العالم وسهل الإستخدام لإنخفاض موصليته الحرارية وعدم قابليته للإحتراق فيقلل البخر ويستخدم في عزل خزانات الغازات السائلة والوقود والكيماويات وحاويات النقل وصناديق التبريد ويستخدم في خلط الهيدروجين والهيليوم حين تخزن في أوعية كروية ثنائية التغليف ويوضع البيرليت الممدد بين الغلافين مع سحب الهواء منهما.
• ولقدرته العالية علي العزل في الدرجات العالية تتجاوز 1100م فيستخدم في صناعات المعادن والحديد والصلب والمصبوبات الحرارية ويدخل في صناعة العوازل الحرارية.

7- الخرسانة الخلوية : 
وهي خرسانة خفيفة منخفضة الكثافة بسبب حجم الخلايا والمسامات الهوائية الموزعة فيها والتي يتم إنتاجها عن طريق إضافة مسحوق أو محلول على شكل خليط يتفاعل بوجود الماء ضمن الكتلة الخرسانية الطازجة أثناء عملية الخلط ، ويعتبر مسحوق الألمنيوم المضاف لخلطة الخرسانة من أهم وأكثر المساحيق المستخدمة لإنتاج الخرسانة الخلوية حيث يتم إضافة مسحوق الألمنيوم إلى الإسمنت والرمل والماء في خلاطة مركزية . وبعد المزج مباشرة يتم صب الخليط الذي يكون على شكل عجينة سائلة في قوالب حسب المقاس المراد في التصميم .
ويحدث تفاعل الألمنيوم مع الجير وتتفاعل ألومينات الكالسيوم وغاز الهيدروجين لتكوين الخلايا المسامية في الخرسانة ، كما يمكن إضافة مادة هايدروكسيد الصوديوم للتعجيل في عملية توليد الهيدروجين اللازم لتشكيل الخلايا المسامية . وقد سجل هذا الاختراع في السويد عام 1929م ويوجد في أسواق المملكة تحت مسمى سيبوريكس . وتتراوح كثافة الخرسانة الخلوية بين (200 إلى 1400) كجم/م3 . وتنقص مقاومة هذا النوع من الخرسانة للكسر . وتزيد موصليتها للحرارة مع زيادة كثافتها . كما يجب معالجتها للحد من امتصاصها للرطوبة .
8 – الزجاج الرغوي :
وهو من المواد الخاملة ويتكون من الزجاج الصافي الذي لا يحتوي على أي مواد رابطة بين جزيئاته وهو مصنف من نوع المواد العازلة ذات التركيب الخلوي وتصل كثافته إلى (140 كجم/م3) ، وتبلغ موصليته الحرارية إلى (0.55 وات/م.سْ) فقط عند درجة حرارة (20)ْس ورغم احتوائه على مسامية عالية من الفراغات الهوائية إلا أنه يمتاز بمقاومة ميكانيكية عالية للكسر والشد والثني والقص وهو غير منفذ للماء وغير قابل للإحتراق ومجال ثباته الحراري هو بين (- 260ْ م) و (+ 430ْ م) . ويمكن استخدامه في الأماكن التي لا تزيد درجة حرارتها عن (250ْ م) .


----------



## جيهان كمال (19 يونيو 2006)

وتصنع المواد العازلة كما يلي :
1 – الألياف الزجاجية Fiber Glass :
تكون المواد الأولية لمادة الزجاج الليفي والذي يطلق عليه أيضاً اسم الصوف الزجاجي أو الزجاج الليفي من الرمل والصودا وبعض الإضافات الأخرى التي يتم مزجها ومن ثم صهرها في فرن عند درجة (1400ْ) س حيث تنتقل بعدها إلى جهاز الغزل لتحويلها بطريقة الطرد المركزي إلى آلياف معدنية دقيقة . ثم يجري بعدهامعالجة الألياف بمادة رابطة راتنجية (Binder) ويتم إنتاج الزجاج الليفي بسماكات وكثافات وأشكال مختلفة تُشبه الصوف الصخري .
ويتميز الزجاج الليفي بمقاومته الكبيرة للإحتراق وقدرته على عزل الصوت ويُنصح بإستخدامه في المباني الحديدية . وهي مادة مشابهة لمادة الصوف الصخري حيث أن لها معامل إمتصاص ماء ورطوبة عادلي وقوة تحملها للضغط منخفضة جداً .
2 – الصوف الصخري Rock wool :
يتم صناعـة الصوف الصخري من الصخور الطبيعية ، ويمكن صناعتة أيضاً من خبث الحديد أو النحاس أو الرصاص بدلاً من الصخـور الطبيعية كمادة خام . 
ويتم صهر الخبث باستخدام الفحم كوقود ، ويغزل الصوف الصخري في ألياف بصب المادة المنصهرة في وعاء دوار . 
وتجفف الألياف بواسطة البخار وتبرد بسرعة لدرجة حرارة الغرفة . ويتم رش تلك الألياف مع مادة صمغية من الفينيل والتي تعمل كرابـط (Binder) وتُضغط ، ثم يتم معالجتها بتمريرها في فرن ، ويتم تقطيع الشرائح الناتجة بالحجم المناسب ، ويمكن إضافة مادة أخرى هي الزيوت المعدنية لتقي السطح ضد الأتربة والمياه ، ولا تتأثر خواصها من حيث الثبات ومقاومة الحريق بمرور الوقت أو تغير درجات الحرارة .
تتميز مادة الصوف الصخري بمقاومة عالية للحريق وقدرة عالية على عزل الصوت ويُعيبها قابليتها العالية لامتصاص الماء والرطوبة والمقاومة الضعيفة جداً للإنضغاط . 
3 – البوليسترين المدد (البوليسترين المشكل بالقولبة) Expanded or Molded Polystyrene :
يُعتمد في إنتاج مادة البوليسترين على عملية البلمرة لمادة الـ "ستايرين" الخام وهي مركب كيميائي عضوي من مشتقات البترول . ولصناعة البوليسترين يتم معالجة هذه الحبيبات حرارياً وبوجود مادة محفزة . ثم يجري خلط المركب بالماء الساخن وكميات من غاز الميثان (المساعد للتمدد ) وهو مايسمى بعملية البلمرة . ينتج عن عملية البلمرة هذه حبيبات صغيرة من البوليسترين تكون مشبعة بغاز الميثان . ويتم تصنيع مادة العزل الحراري من البوليسترين الحبيبي الممدد على ثلاثة مراحل وهي مرحلة التمدد الأولي للحبيبات ثم مرحلة إنضاج الحبيبات الممددة ثم أخيراً مرحلة القولبة والتي يجري فيها تعبئة قوالب الإنتاج النهائي بالحبيبات الممددة ثم يتم حقن الحبيبات الممددة في القوالب المغلقة ببخار الماء والذي يعمل على تتمدد الحبيبات وعلى تجميع سطوحها مما يؤدي إلى إلتحامها . 
4 – البوليسترين المشكل بالبثق Extruded Polystyrene : 
تعتمد صناعة هذا النوع من البوليسترين على المادة الناتجة عن عملية بلمرة الستايرين والمتمثلة في حبيبات البوليسترين وتتم عملية التصنيع بوضع المادة الخام أولاً وتمييعها بالحرارة في جهاز البثق ومن ثم خلطها بمادة رافعة (نافخة) (HCFC) غير ضارة بطبقة الأوزون ثم يجري بعدها الإستمرار في عملية بثق المادة المضغوطة من الجهاز إلى الجو الخارجي على شكل مادة لدنة ويمتاز البوليسترين المشكل بالبثق في تركيبه الخلوي بدرجة عالية من التجانس وبخلاياه المغلقة وبقدرة عالية في العزل حيث أن معامل التوصيل الحراري لهذه المواد يُعتبر منخفض جداً ويُنصح باستخدامها في المناطق المعرضة للماء أو الرطوبة دون الحاجة لاستخدام مواد أخرى لحمايتها من الماء أو الرطوبة وكما هو مستخدم في نظام السطح المقلوب الوارد ذكره لاحقاً وذلك لمقاومتها الكبيرة لإمتصاص الماء والرطوبة . 
5– مادة البوليوريثين Polyliurethene : 
هناك نوعان من مادة البوليريثين الرغوي يجري إنتاجهما لأغراض العزل الحراري والصوتي وهما البوليوريثين المرشوش وألواح البوليوريثين الصلبة (البوليوريثين المرن والبوليوريثين الجاسيء) ويتم إنتاج النوعين عن طريق تفاعل كيميائي بين كل من مادة الأيزوسيانيد مع مادة راتنيجية سائلة مثل الهيدروكسيل مع إضافة مواد محفزة وغازات نافخة مثل الفلوروكربون وتعتمد نوعية وجودة المادة المنتجة من البوليورثين على نوع المادة الراتنيجية المستعملة وكذلك المواد الأخرى الداخلة في عملية التصنيع مثل غازات النفخ ، المواد المحفزة والمواد المعيقة للإشتعال .. إلخ .
ويوصى عند تركيب مادة البوليوريثين في الأسطح (الأسقف) أن يتم تركيبها باستخدام النظام التقليدي المذكور لاحقاً بحيث تكون الألواح العازلة للحرارة تحت طبقة العازل المائي وذلك لحمايتها من الماء والرطوبة . وعند رش البوليوريثين في الموقع فإنه يتطلب فريق من العمالة المتخصصة في عملية التنفيذ للحصول على طبقة متجانسة وبكثافة ثابتة ما للسماكة المطلوبة . وبعد إتمام عملية الرش يجب تزويد سطح البوليورثين بطبقة واقية (Coating) وذلك لحماية المادة من تأثير مياه الأمطار وأشـعة الشمس الفوق بنفسجية .
وتستخدم تلك المواد لتغليف هياكل المباني ، وبذلك يمكن الحصول على عزل لكامل هيكل المبنى مما يقلل من تأثير العناصر ذات التوصيل الجيد للحرارة .
ويعمل معظم مصنعي تلك المواد على وجود وسائل لهروب بخار الماء الذي يمكن أن يتسرب لمادة العزل ، ويجب أن تُغطى بمادة غير قابلة للإشتعال عند إستخدامها كمادة عازلة للحرارة كما هو الحال في معظم إستخداماتها .
ويؤثر الزمن سلباً على تلك المادة ، وتتناسب درجة الإنكماش أو التمدد مع درجة الحرارة والرطوبة ومدة التعرض للحالات القصوى .
6 - البيرلايت الممدد Extruded Perlite :
البيرليت نوع من الصخور الزجاجية السيليكونية تتكون طبيعياً وتحتوى علي ماء متبلور 2-6% ويسخن البيرليت بدرجات حرارة مفاجئة تصل لأكثر من 870ْ فيتبخر الماء ويفور بسرعة كبيرة مما ينتج عنه تمدد الحبيبات مكونة عدد من الخلايا ويتضاعف حجمها من (4 – 20 ضعفاً) ونتيجة لهذا التمدد والفقاعات الهوائية داخل الحبيبات الأمر الذي يجعلها خفيفة الوزن لؤلؤية اللون ونظراً للخصائص والمميزات الفريدة لحبيبات البيرليت الممدد فإنها تستخدم في العديد من المجالات الزراعية والصناعية والإنشائية.
•	ينتج البيرلايت الممدد كمادة عازلة على شكل حبيبات ممددة بيضاء اللون من هشيم المادة الطبيعية الصخرية المسماة البيرلايت وذلك بمعالجة المادة الأولية صناعياً بالحرارة مما يؤدي إلى تمددها ثم يتم تعريضها إلى درجات حرارة عالية ينتج عنه تميع السطح الخارجي للحبيبات ويتم إنتاج حبيبات البيرلايت الممدد بكثافات تتراوح بين 35 و 240 كغم/م3 وتُستعمل الحبيبات كمادة عازلة للحرارة لملء التجاويف والفراغات في مجالات البناء . وتحتوي المادة علىمسامات مفتوحة مملوءة بالهواء فهي عرضة لإمتصاص الماء بنسب عالية ولذلك يتم أحياناً معالجتها بمادة السليكون للتقليل من عملية إمتصاص الماء والرطوبة ويمكن خلط البيرلايت الممدد مع الإسمنت ليعطي خرسانة خفيفة عازلة وبأشكال مختلفة .
•	تتنوع استخدامات البيرليت الممدد صناعياً نظراً لتعدد خواصه ومميزاته والقدرة علي العزل الحرارى لدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة والعالية فهو اقتصادى ومنتشر حول العالم وسهل الإستخدام لإنخفاض موصليته الحرارية وعدم قابليته للإحتراق فيقلل البخر ويستخدم في عزل خزانات الغازات السائلة والوقود والكيماويات وحاويات النقل وصناديق التبريد ويستخدم في خلط الهيدروجين والهيليوم حين تخزن في أوعية كروية ثنائية التغليف ويوضع البيرليت الممدد بين الغلافين مع سحب الهواء منهما.
• ولقدرته العالية علي العزل في الدرجات العالية تتجاوز 1100م فيستخدم في صناعات المعادن والحديد والصلب والمصبوبات الحرارية ويدخل في صناعة العوازل الحرارية.

7- الخرسانة الخلوية : 
وهي خرسانة خفيفة منخفضة الكثافة بسبب حجم الخلايا والمسامات الهوائية الموزعة فيها والتي يتم إنتاجها عن طريق إضافة مسحوق أو محلول على شكل خليط يتفاعل بوجود الماء ضمن الكتلة الخرسانية الطازجة أثناء عملية الخلط ، ويعتبر مسحوق الألمنيوم المضاف لخلطة الخرسانة من أهم وأكثر المساحيق المستخدمة لإنتاج الخرسانة الخلوية حيث يتم إضافة مسحوق الألمنيوم إلى الإسمنت والرمل والماء في خلاطة مركزية . وبعد المزج مباشرة يتم صب الخليط الذي يكون على شكل عجينة سائلة في قوالب حسب المقاس المراد في التصميم .
ويحدث تفاعل الألمنيوم مع الجير وتتفاعل ألومينات الكالسيوم وغاز الهيدروجين لتكوين الخلايا المسامية في الخرسانة ، كما يمكن إضافة مادة هايدروكسيد الصوديوم للتعجيل في عملية توليد الهيدروجين اللازم لتشكيل الخلايا المسامية . وقد سجل هذا الاختراع في السويد عام 1929م ويوجد في أسواق المملكة تحت مسمى سيبوريكس . وتتراوح كثافة الخرسانة الخلوية بين (200 إلى 1400) كجم/م3 . وتنقص مقاومة هذا النوع من الخرسانة للكسر . وتزيد موصليتها للحرارة مع زيادة كثافتها . كما يجب معالجتها للحد من امتصاصها للرطوبة .
8 – الزجاج الرغوي :
وهو من المواد الخاملة ويتكون من الزجاج الصافي الذي لا يحتوي على أي مواد رابطة بين جزيئاته وهو مصنف من نوع المواد العازلة ذات التركيب الخلوي وتصل كثافته إلى (140 كجم/م3) ، وتبلغ موصليته الحرارية إلى (0.55 وات/م.سْ) فقط عند درجة حرارة (20)ْس ورغم احتوائه على مسامية عالية من الفراغات الهوائية إلا أنه يمتاز بمقاومة ميكانيكية عالية للكسر والشد والثني والقص وهو غير منفذ للماء وغير قابل للإحتراق ومجال ثباته الحراري هو بين (- 260ْ م) و (+ 430ْ م) . ويمكن استخدامه في الأماكن التي لا تزيد درجة حرارتها عن (250ْ م) .


----------



## akato (20 يونيو 2006)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا أخت جيهان و PINK - LINK


----------



## جيهان كمال (29 يوليو 2006)

انا دائما فى الخدمة


----------



## awad ali (30 يوليو 2006)

جزك الله كل خير هذ

نعم انا من تلاميذ الاستاذه جيهان كمال


----------

